
Hover.com: “unauthorized access to one of our systems could have occurred” - troydavis
https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=to%3Ahover&src=typd
======
troydavis
Screenshot of email with announcement:
[https://twitter.com/amasses/status/628728922348204032](https://twitter.com/amasses/status/628728922348204032)

This isn't on their blog or their Twitter feed, so linking to a Twitter search
is the best current information.

------
sleepyhead
With poorly chosen email subject and sign-in links going through list-
manage.com. When are these companies going to learn that they are actually
sending out emails that are just like phishing emails?

------
jen729w
Just got the email.

Be interesting to know more, but initially seems like a sensible enough course
to take.

